
Ask HN: How do you tackle information overload? - gymshoes
In the past year I&#x27;ve discovered a lot of sources for good content (Hacker News, Medium Blogs, Reddit, Podcasts, Youtube and some more).<p>I used to spend a lot of time keeping track of the news that they became a time hog.<p>Then I got to know about RSS feeds. It was simple, all news in one place.
But as I add more sources, it has started to pile up on the unread count.<p>How do you guys take care of the information overload?
======
PaulHoule
[http://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/](http://ontology2.com/essays/ClassifyingHackerNewsArticles/)

------
spraveenitpro
Block 45-60 min a week to catch up on reading, you can never keep on top of
everything out there

